# a little fish slaying



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 23, 2012)

Went out the other night and shot a few even though there was next to no visibility....


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice vid.  What lake if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 24, 2012)

Lanier


----------



## bendrewjones (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a new bow hunter as well as a new boat owner and i would absolutely love to go out on lanier. i am there three times a week as it is trying to get the striper bite, but ive been dying to try bow fishing. I have absolutely no idea how to do so, so i would love if someone could possibly go with me? I have a 22ft center counsel nautic star that we could take out and obviously in return for your bow fishing knowledge all gas would be on me. please let me know if it would be possible to set something up. thanks


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Sep 28, 2012)

I might be able to help you out but we would have to use my boat because it has all the lights on it. I am waiting for a replacement light right now and the boat will be ready. just not sure when I will get to go out again because of the nights getting cold I am not sure if the replacement will be here before it is too cold for me to be on the water.


----------



## bendrewjones (Sep 29, 2012)

That would great! ive been dying to try it out but havent ever met anyone who has all the equipment. if the light comes in, in time and you end up getting back out before winter just let me know because i would love to tag along.


----------

